# Unknow song



## retr (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi everybody,
I'm not an expert of classical music so my question could be trivial to many of you. I heard this classical song during a television show but I have no idea of the title or the author of this song. I asked all my friends (some of them with quite big knowledge of classical music) without any luck. It is almost one month that I'm looking for this song title. I attached the song to this post, it is only 10 seconds of music and there is background noise because, as I said before, it was recorded from a television show. 

Thanks in advance for your help and I'm sorry if this is a too trivial question.

Best regards
RETR


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Was it sung/played in a football stadium or some other sports venue? It could easily be a National Anthem.


----------



## retr (Jun 27, 2007)

The television show was describing the story of a famous soccer team in Italy and the noise you can hear in the background is the people in the stadium, however the music is added offline by the authors of the TV show; in other words it is not played in the stadium. So I do not think it is a National Anthem, for sure it is not the Italian national Anthem (the only one appropriate considering the theme of the show).
However thank you very much for your help, I thought it was a very well know classical music but maybe it is more difficult than I thought.

RETR


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

Aaaarghh! I know this piece of music TOO WELL! The problem is, I don't know what it is actually!  

I've heard it a million times. In the Zagreb planetarium, the astronomy guy who talks about the sky projected above plays this music while the 'sunset' or 'dawn' are coming (the lights being slowly put out or turned on).


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

This is the original theme to the movie "1492", by Vangelis.


----------



## retr (Jun 27, 2007)

Wwwwwwooooowwww!!! 
THANK YOU VERY MUCH Morigan, you really made my day!!! I already bought the complete soundtrack from Amazon. It is really a wonderful and powerful music. The search is finally over! hehehehehe

I'd like to thank also Liszfreak and opus67 and everybody else who tried to help me.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Lisztfreak said:


> Aaaarghh! I know this piece of music TOO WELL! The problem is, I don't know what it is actually!
> 
> I've heard it a million times. In the Zagreb planetarium, the astronomy guy who talks about the sky projected above plays this music while the 'sunset' or 'dawn' are coming (the lights being slowly put out or turned on).


Now that I listen to it again, it sounds somewhat familiar, but I've neither seen the docu. that retr mentioned nor had heard about the movie 1492 before. I think I might have heard the music being played elsewhere.


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

Yeah, it's some 90s movie about Christopher Colombus and the discovery of America... The soundtrack remained active in the popular culture.

Wikipedia Article

Retr, you're welcome  I know how it feels when you're trying to identify a piece of music and you just can't find anyone to do it.


----------

